

An example HTML5 game: killing cockroaches teleported on your slice of pizza - m1117
http://cockroach.herokuapp.com/

======
droidist2
Needs some sound, especially a cockroach squash sound when you get one.

~~~
gcb0
more important than sound, add a random gut splatter. The most satisfying
thing about stepping on cockroaches is trying to send the gut fluids as far as
possible. The sound is hardly heard even on the crunchest ones.

------
AnimalMuppet
Pizza vendors are going to hate this...

~~~
m1117
I hope they're not gonna sue cockroaches

------
gcb0
that is beautiful.

~~~
m1117
thanks

------
Jack5500
wtf

~~~
m1117
what's wrong?

